# They laughed at my 43 year old truck!



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

Got called out at 8:30 tonight, snow had drifted to 4'+ completely blocking one of our roads for 1/2 mile. My neighbor tells them "don't worry, I can get Big Green out here it'll clear it with no problem". So I pull up and they say "that's it?" with a bit of a chuckle, at this point I gotta make a good show just to shut them up. 30 minutes later the road is 50% bare dirt with 5' banks on both sides and 15 people staring like they had no eyelids. Being a good neighbor I wouldn't take their money, it was payment enough seeing the looks on their faces. 
You guys on up in "da nort country" (I grew up there and still talk like that so I can poke fun) and you guys on the East Coast need to take some of this *&^%$%^ white &^%*&^, I'm really getting tired of it. I got banks piled up 6'+ and nowhere to put anymore and they are saying we may get another 4' on Thu/Fri/Sat. As much as I love snow this is getting real old. I will try and post some pics in the Storm area tomorrow.


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

Theres nothing wrong with the OLD stuff. lol As a matter of fact I miss the days when you could fix everything with a 7/16 , 1/2 , 9/16 wrench and a screwdriver. You should have charged them double for laughing. Please try to get those pictures up on the site , WE (those of us with no snow ) love to see someone actually getting use of there plows.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

thank god someone has an older truck than me lol all my Friends can't figure out why i drive my old truck with 186,000 miles when i have one with 70,000 but don't change 
if you don't have too. you know your truck and you can fix it anywhere thats better than a payment.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

So what exactly is "BIG GREEN". I know that it isn't what we are making in the east.
I miss the older trucks. Have a lifted CJ 7 which I used as plow truck many seasons ago. Now I've restord the old girl three times, this time It never sees snow salt or rain. A friend of mine wanted to put a hearst on a lifted surburban chasis. His slogan,"will remove your dead snow". He ended up with a Road Master station waggon up there. Still a cool ride.


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

1964 International 1200, 266 V8, 4:? gears, 4spd, original maypop tube type bias ply's, split rims. She never exceeds 20MPH on our 1/2 mile of roads so don't worry about the tire/rim issue. You can see it in:

```
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=37361
```
My neighbors think if its not a 2006 1 Ton with a big V-blade there is now way it will plow. I think maybe they have seen the light


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Nice Ride....*

I love the trucks out your way.....They are so clean compared to back east here!!! I have see eight year old trucks out this way starting to rot all over...
My cousins(Winter Park) neighbor had a 66 Chevy shortbed 4x4 factory pto winch etc and that thing was so nice......He thought it was a beater..He plowed with a early 70's CJ5 and it had no rot....
It is amazing what gearing will do.....Everyone has to have 550hp in their dumptrucks now, it wasnt long ago Mack was running 237 and 300hp across the board and doing the same work.... Go Figure...


----------



## SteveB(wi) (Dec 27, 2004)

I know what you mean.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=21315&highlight=rig+started

Best plow truck I ever had was a '67 Scout, 266 V8, 4spd, posi front and rear.


----------

